# Gun Ban List



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I talked with my nephew a few moments ago and he said there is now a list of guns Pelosi proposes to ban. It takes a pile more than the Clinton ban. Does anyone have this list they could post. We need to get a handle on this fast. It will get passed while we are standing with that deer in the headlight look if we are not vigilant.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

that would be a direct contradiction to this:
http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/rei ... 02-26.html

I agree we have to stay vigilant


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

*pin drops*

*gasp*

*cricket* *cricket*

The silence is deafening...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK, at one time I know Pelsi has asked Obama to wait on the gun ban because she wanted major changes and firearms addition. Whatever that meant.
If Pelosi and Reid are serious now that is good news.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't trust Pelosi at all.. she is a snake lying in wait.

I think what she is doing is biding her time for the moment. The political waters aren't perfect yet for her liking, given all the other problems that are being handled first.

But with Reid controlling what bills get to the floor, we somewhat have an ally in him. He has been pro gun in the past, and with his seniority and position gun owners will benefit from it.

I agree we need to remain vigilant.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

This is from the NRA HR1022 from 2007, check the link to HR 1022 for a complete list back then, I don't know if it has been expanded.

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=2668


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

morebans.org has been making some noise about this too


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> that would be a direct contradiction to this:
> http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/rei ... 02-26.html


As much as id like to believe that article, I dont trust either of those a$$holes any further than I can spit.

Pelosi is to the Obama era as Cheney was to the Bush era.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been trying to find the list my buddy showed me a week or two ago. One of the topics is banning any weapon designed for use in the military. The thing is, if the military adopts a weapon after its initial design, it becomes qualified for banning. That means weapons such as Mossberg 500s, Remington 700's, Winchester model 70's, and even antique weapons like Krags and trap door springfields.

Pretty much leaves bolt action 22's provided they were never used as a training rifle for the military.

If I can find the article again, I will post it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gun Owner said:


> I've been trying to find the list my buddy showed me a week or two ago. One of the topics is banning any weapon designed for use in the military. The thing is, if the military adopts a weapon after its initial design, it becomes qualified for banning. That means weapons such as Mossberg 500s, Remington 700's, Winchester model 70's, and even antique weapons like Krags and trap door springfields.
> 
> Pretty much leaves bolt action 22's provided they were never used as a training rifle for the military.
> 
> If I can find the article again, I will post it.


Thats stated right in the language of the "new" bill.

Says something like the attorney general has free rein to ban any weapon that has seen military service. Pretty sure it DIDNT say DESIGNED for military service, just weapons that have seen military service. So yes, alot of shotguns, pistols, bolt action "sniper" rifles, etc would and could fall under that sort of category.

Off the top of my head, Rem 700's, Win model 70's, Win model 12's, Browning A-5's, Mossberg 500's, Rem 870's, Benelli M1 and M2's, and many pistols made my Colt, Glock, and Beretta. Im sure many many more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Forgive me if someone already mentioned this, I didn't go back and read the whole thread.
I think there will be a lot of backdoor maneuvering. One of the first things they will try to do is outlaw lead bullets. The lead shot ban had a basis on ingested lead shot. They have already tried outlawing bullets and fishing sinkers once. It will come up again so we will need to be prepared to fight that. Unlike ducks feeding on lead shot I have not read much about deer and elk searching out and feeding on lead. They will perhaps try to go from a human health perspective, and they will site that study done on ground venison here in North Dakota.
Your right about Pelosi. What she, Reid, and Obama say means absolutely nothing. I don't even hope for four years, I would not be surprised to see them renege on a statement like that within days. They are waiting for the right time. I do remember that Pelosi didn't want Obama to reinstate the weapons ban just a short while ago because she wanted to rewrite it and add many more restrictions to it. Which are we to believe. I mean it's not a conflict between FOX and ABC, or CBS, it's a conflict from one mouth, hers.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This week's events are just the fodder these anti-gun idiots are looking for.

Hold the phones, Germany already has tough gun restrictions and to no one's surprise they failed there too. So now the list is Canada, UK, Australia, and Germany. All modern countries with failed gun policies.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think that we have the wrong California rep. According to the NRA-ILA it seems as though Feinsteinn is the one that is pushing to bring back the weapons ban.

To those who didn't know:

Ironically she used to carry. She has/had a Calif CCW permit and carried a .38 S&W.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

TK33 said:


> I think that we have the wrong California rep. According to the NRA-ILA it seems as though Feinsteinn is the one that is pushing to bring back the weapons ban.
> 
> To those who didn't know:
> 
> Ironically she used to carry. She has/had a Calif CCW permit and carried a .38 S&W.


Depends... is it a Senate Bill or House bill? Feinstein is a US Senator.. Pelosi is Speaker of the House..

Both are among the top 5 worst in Congress for gun owners...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ryan, you right about the top five, and we need to watch the others. Kennedy was at the top. Charles Schumer is another. We know that from his records Obama had some of the same ideas as Kennedy. Especially when it came to taxing firearms ammunition. I think they see that as a way to take ammo from the unwashed.

Ammunition has been their back door before. Remember the nonexistent cop killer bullets. They don't like full metal because they penetrate to much, they don't like hollopoint because the do so much damage that they are inhumane, they don't like lead because it pollutes, they don't like any of it, but they will grab one type at a time or find other restrictive measures for your ammo.


----------

